# Gastric balloon placement



## kelliephillips

Does anyone have any details on the "orbera" (intragastric balloon) placement procedure? I am needing help on finding the correct cpt code for this procedure. This is a brand new surgery to our facility.


----------



## michelle24

I was just researching this myself. I'm almost positive it will have to get submitted as an Unlisted Stomach, 43999 but if anyone has any other suggestions, I'd love to hear.


----------



## CodingKing

It doesn't have a code assigned yet so unlisted would be correct. Also make sure you are getting waivers signed as most (if not all) insurance companies find this experimental and investigational.


----------



## Mbenson

*Removal*

What CPT code will be used for the removal?


----------



## afalcon@dhcla.com

this is a cash only procedure as of now. We use a dummy code in our system to be able to post the money paid by patient.


----------



## Nelsen

*Deb Nelsen CPC*

My physician was one of the physicians that worked with the FDA to get this procedure approved. This is a cash pay procedure, no insurances are covering this procedure,you bill the unlisted code, 43999, and make sure that your patient pays up front for the procedure.


----------



## michelle24

Nelsen said:


> My physician was one of the physicians that worked with the FDA to get this procedure approved. This is a cash pay procedure, no insurances are covering this procedure,you bill the unlisted code, 43999, and make sure that your patient pays up front for the procedure.



Hi Deb:

Is your office charging 1 flat fee for the placement & removal? Or are you charging the patient for placement & the Insurance for removal?

Any insight you may have is much appreciated.


----------



## ToniCstl

*ReShape Gastric Balloon*

A sales representative told our Practice Manager that a UHC Choice Plus policy carried by AT&T employees is covering the ReShape Integrated Dual Balloon System. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## MadhanSR

*Gastric baloon placement*

Gastric balloon placement via EGD -43999. Can anyone explain any other code is suitable for this procedure?


----------

